# صلاة شكر للرب يسوع .



## اليعازر (14 أغسطس 2011)

*اشكرك ربي والهي يسوع المسيح، لأنك يا مخلصي الجزيل التحنن، كنت معي اليوم كما هو دأبك دائماً..ولم تتركني ،بل بجزيل لطفك وتحننك وقفت الى جانبي وابعدت الشر عن ولدي...

يا رب رحمتك إلى الأبد ، وعن أعمال يدك لا تُعرض .
لك ينبغي المديح ، بك يليق التسبيح ،لك يجب المجد
أيها الآب والابن والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين. أمين.
*


----------



## شميران (14 أغسطس 2011)

امين 
اشكرك ياربي يامخلصي على كل شئ .... احبك يايسوع


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2011)

آمين يا يسوع

شكرا للصلاه الجميله

ربنا يباركك






​


----------



## angil sky (14 أغسطس 2011)

امين يا ارب
اتكل عليك فلا اخزى
الرب يباركك
​


----------

